# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب قسم الاجهزة بنظام مايمو - Maemo OS, Nokia N900 برنامج برنامج فك ضغط الملفات لنوكيا n900

## mohamed73

برنامج Winrar  mobile الوينرار موبايل البرنامج الهام للغاية على الجوال ولا بد من تحميل  البرنامج لانك عندما  تقوم بتحميل اى ملف من على الانترنت سوف يكون مضغوط  ومن خلا البرنامج تتمكن من فك ضغط المف وايضا يعمل على ضغط المفات كبيرة  الحجم لزيادة مساحة الذاكرة للجوال ويدعم نوكيا n900   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     **

----------


## علاء الضوى

برنامج جميل شكر على ها المجهود الاكثر من رائع شكرن

----------


## mostafa c

مشششششكور :Smile:

----------


## bas432b

شكرا لك ........

----------

